# Megs' Bags



## Vlad

While the (future) wife is touring through Spain with the family, I took out some time yesterday to shoot her collection out by the pool. Not really sure why we hadn't done this much earlier, adding her diverse collection to the Bag Showcase was way overdue.

There's a few pieces missing, I will add them once I can actually locate them in her closet.  Also, I'll add the names of the bags at a later point, too.


*Coach*


Humble beginnings - Megs' first designer bag.



*Belen Echandia*

Love Me in Chocolate



*Chloe*

Paddington Tote in Taupe (sans lock)

Paddington in Burgundy


*Chanel*

Chanel Runway Clutch

Vintage Chanel Flap



*Fendi*

Spy in Honey


----------



## snoopylaughs

Oh my god, I can't believe my eyes!  I'm so glad you finally posted them, Megs has such cute children!  Thanks Vlad!


----------



## 3degree

WOW megs. impressive collection!
i am in envy


----------



## keodi

love your collection megs very diverse love it!


----------



## gloss_gal

Very nice!


----------



## I Love RICE

WOW! I've been waiting for this! Fabulous collection Megs!


----------



## hlfinn

wow! a fantastic collection!  love them all! megs has great taste and a very eclectic collection which is so perfect for the queen of the purse forum!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

So beautiful!!


----------



## sorichsopretty

lovely, thanks for posting!! looove the blue jean birkin


----------



## Charlie

Vlad you are the $hi+ thanks so much for posting!!


----------



## ayla

Megs, I think the most impressive thing here is that your fiance loves you so much  

The bags are also awesome.


----------



## JAP4life

Oh my! I am especially deeply in love with the  LT sienna clutch and the Bottega Venetta and well...everything.


----------



## tod

Such a pretty and diverse colletion! Your blue jean birk looks so yummy


----------



## tokyogirl

Vlad, thanks for posting and Meg thanks for sharing! 

You have such a thoughtful, balanced collection!  

I am liking that Belen Echedia (of course all the H bags as well)!!!!


----------



## Megs

Thanks all! There are a few more bags hidden that we will post, and I am *hopefully* leaving Spain with another addition!! 

I really did want a well-balanced collection. I pick my pieces carefully, but I think there are a few he missed!


----------



## Charlie

Megs said:


> Thanks all! There are a few more bags hidden that we will post, and I am *hopefully* leaving Spain with another addition!!
> 
> I really did want a well-balanced collection. I pick my pieces carefully, but I think there are a few he missed!


 
He sure didnt miss that fendy spy  J/K Vlad!!


----------



## Megs

^ We should add the pic of him carrying it for good measure!


----------



## GUNG

WOWEE! I love the Montaigne clutch, Wapity, Burgundy Paddy, and all of your RMs, especially the cream Basketweave! Thank you for posting!


----------



## sophia618

Vlad said:


> *Hermes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Jean Birkin 30cm Togo


----------



## purseinsanity

Very nice!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LawWoman

Wow! A man who is proud to show off his woman's bag collection!  I am totally blown away.  No one even understands how I can spend the few hundreds of dollars I spend for bags, not even the women I know...the men I know think I am insane.  And what a glorious collection indeed.  Too bad acquistion of designer purses can not be listed in one's portfolio.


----------



## Glitz & Glamour

Megs said:


> ^ We should add the pic of him carrying it for good measure!


 
I agree....that pic cracks me up! You have a gorgeous collection. Can't wait to see what you bring home!


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Cute cute cute!  Love the Belen Echandia and the Prada, never seen either of them before!


----------



## BagAngel

Wow! Fab collection Megs, congrats! 

I just got my watercolour Speedy 35, hope you love it as much as I do!

Well done Vlad to get this thread going!

Hope you having a great time in Spain Megs & will be dying to see the latest addition!


----------



## accio sacculus

Gorgeous collection, Megs!   LOVE your new Watercolor Speedy!  Vlad is so sweet to post your collection for you!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Fabulous collection Megs!


----------



## likeafeather77

I've always wanted to see Megs' collection!!! Thank you so much for posting, Vlad! It's so diverse and all pieces are sooo gorgeous! Love all of them!


----------



## The tall one

your hermes and the watercolor speedy are so  worthy


----------



## lionlaw

Fabulous collection Megs!!  Great pictures Vlad!!


----------



## tatertot

Vlad you are such a sweetie for taking pics and posting them. Megs has some gorgeous bags and that watercolor Speedy is TDF!


----------



## GGLOVER33

Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## elizabethk

Wonderful collection!


----------



## knics33

omg! just gorgeous!!!Thanks vlad!! I am especialli in love with the horsebit hobo and of course the hermes!!


----------



## bumblebees

You have such a fabulous collection. Love your birkin its so gorgeous.


----------



## pinki682

Fabulous pics, Vlad! Gorgeous collection, Megs


----------



## bullshopper

What a great collection, Megs.  Can't wait to see the others and the new addition from Spain.


----------



## MarieG

WOW, your collection is just amazing, *Megs*! I especially love your new Hermes goodies!! I also generally like that your bags are very 'clean cut' as they will all be timeless! Congrats and thanks so much for sharing!

Beautiful pictures, *Vlad*!! I really need to train my fiance better!


----------



## biggestbaglover

Beautiful bags Megs! Great job on the photography Vlad! You really showcased all those bags beautifully!


----------



## DamierLover

Love the depth of this collection.  Lots of diversity.  Have to say the Hermes Blue Jean is my fave...followed by the Damier Speedy...Way to go Megs....


----------



## jag

Gorgeous collection *Megs*!!!!


----------



## fashion_guru86

Great photos Vlad, that was so nice of you. Meg has a fabulous collection, very classic. I esp love her Hermes.


----------



## Mid-

Such a well-rounded and sophisticated collection Megs, thanks Vlad for taking all the lovely pics!!! 

--- Vlad's modeling pics are an absolute must!! Will be waiting patiently...


----------



## valencia

I, too, have always wondered what Megs collection must look like.  The answer is - FABULOUS.    Thanks for sharing the pics.  Can't wait to see what those hidden pieces looks like.


----------



## rendodan110

Beautiful collection! how sweet of you Vlad to post her bags like this!


----------



## bubbles04

omggg...how amazing!!! you're so lucky Megs!


----------



## Karla

i love how varied and well rounded the collection is!  Beautiful!


----------



## ValleyO

Wow- LOVE that red Paddy and green Prada!


----------



## Irishgal

Excellent job! The order was just perfect, cause most of us knew what was coming at the end...


----------



## amiekbs8

I love your collection, Megs, it's so varied, it's wonderful! You have a bag for every occasion, it's awesome! Thanks for posting these, Vlad!


----------



## cristalena56

ooo fabulous collection!  i really like that purple lv one


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Wow, I love everything, especially the blue jean Birkin. And I didn't know she got a watercolor Speedy! Nice!


----------



## indi3r4

finally it's here!! great collection megs!! and thanks for posting vlad.. and now i can't wait for the rest!


----------



## elle tee

Great collection, Megs- I love the variety of styles and brands you've chosen.  Thanks to both of you for sharing with us!


----------



## SweetPurple

Absolutely gorgeous collection! I love the Birkin ~ wow!

The pic of Vlad with your Spy certainly is priceless!

I'm glad someone else likes the Epi Montaigne Clutch in Cassis ~ yay we're twinsies! I absolutely love mine!

Thanks for sharing Vlad and Megs!


----------



## disney16

Your bags are beautiful and so are the pictures and the pool.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

GREAT collection!! Thanks for posting


----------



## valkyrie360

Eyepoppingly beautiful bags, Meg!  And, awesome photos Vlad!  Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Great all round collection!
I'm in  with the Blue Jean Birkin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chentro18

The LV water color Speedy, the LV Epi Montaigne in Cassis, and the green Prada.  These three are my favorite out of the bunch.


----------



## callmelulu

fabulous!  daaaaaayyyyum this is a wonderfully diverse collection (and I hope you declare them as tax deductions considering this IS sort of your business!)


----------



## cutieupdate18

Woop woop I own one of Megs' bags! (quarzo clutch in brown)  Hehe. Great bags! 

P.S. Excuse my ignorance but is the MAM in tangerine not on pre-order? It's beautiful!


----------



## starbuxxx

What a great collection  -love the Chloes!

Vlad - can I clone you?!


----------



## djfmn

What an amazing collection they are incredible - love the Hermes.


----------



## Purse=Heaven

this has been my dream since i've joined!! (to see her collection)
that was sweet of you to post for her and it's a lovely bunch! =D


----------



## Contessa

Love your collection Megs. Classic, elegant, stunning, and FUN!


----------



## Nishi621

Wow!  Love them all!  Thanks Vlad-megs, as we know, has good taste!


----------



## Dawn

ayla said:


> Megs, I think the most impressive thing here is that your fiance loves you so much
> 
> The bags are also awesome.


 
I agree, Ayla!!
Thanks for sharing your future wife's bags with us, Vlad!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Her (what's the plural of Hermes?) are gorgeous.


----------



## Vlad

starbuxxx said:


> What a great collection  -love the Chloes!
> 
> Vlad - can I clone you?!



I happen to have a dozen siblings of mine on stand-by stacked in the closet actually.


----------



## Mree43

Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

in love with the Paddys! great collection, Megs


----------



## girl_chill

Lovely! So fortunate and lucky


----------



## deeliciouz

Megs what a wonderful collection!!! You did get the wine and bread tote!  I love it all!!!


----------



## RaspberryJam

Omg that first Chanel and the Hermes are so gorgeous! A collection tdf!


----------



## Laria

Thank you for posting!  Its a gorgeous and diverse collection!  I was hoping Vlad would put the pic of him modeling the spy.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Awesome bags Megs, and great photography, they look stunning.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Amazing collection...finally got to see them, thx for sharing!


----------



## edsbgrl

Megs I love the diversity of your collection.  Not all one designer, not all one style.  More to come?


----------



## Luccibag

Great collection!  I love all the different colors too.


----------



## 3Snuffles

yfdl;kvc   .lnjx,,,,,,,,,,sr b; nxf/xldf  nlcxvn/l
 xcmknfmc lkmz;flkg12,m.r,.mm,.


Whoops sorry about that! that was from when I fainted on my keyboard!


----------



## oranGetRee

wow!
what a collection - beautiful!


----------



## Trayler

Amazing...amazingly beautiful that is! Every last one of them...thanks for posting Vlad (and Megs).


----------



## bagsnbags

Wow..great collections!!! Thanks Vlad..


----------



## MJDaisy

THANKYOU VLAD


----------



## MrsShoeGal

what a nice collection!  Thanks for finally posting!


----------



## Schmodi

Great bags.

Vlad, I'm impressed.  My boyfriend just calls them "blue bag, ugly bag, etc".  He doesn't get it and he surely wouldn't be able to categorize without looking at tags


----------



## hamstahon

gorgeous collection!  love the watercolor speedy


----------



## ChenChen

WOW, just amazing!!  Love the diversity, and the Hermes are just drool worthy!!  STUNNING!


----------



## candy2100

I'm glad to see your collection!  Me likey!!!

And how cute is it that you two have the same pose in your avatars???


----------



## Vlad

Schmodi said:


> Great bags.
> 
> Vlad, I'm impressed.  My boyfriend just calls them "blue bag, ugly bag, etc".  He doesn't get it and he surely wouldn't be able to categorize without looking at tags




Let's just say that working on purseblog.com 8 hours a day teaches you a bit about bags.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

i love the yellow LT.  
Megs def has a great collection- very diversified.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Totally diverse, practical and elegant!  I can tell each piece is well loved and taken care of.  You are our handbag queen! And, Vlad, you took those pictures so well.  Catalogue quality!


----------



## Minimouse

A lovely variety of bags.  Great taste Megs!  Okay, so what bag went to Spain with Megs?


----------



## Vlad

Minimouse said:


> A lovely variety of bags.  Great taste Megs!  Okay, so what bag went to Spain with Megs?


The RM Matinee!


----------



## boku

Great collections! Love the Birkin


----------



## asl_bebes

OMG, an absolutely amazing collection!  The shots are pretty fabulous as well ... I always enjoy your pics, *Vlad*!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

I really enjoyed the pictures, you're a great photographer! 

And the collection is perfect and something i also love, a little bit of everything from Coach to Hermes!


----------



## mintpearl

It's great that you kept your first designer piece, Megs!  The chloes are stunning, the speedies, the green prada, the BVs , the RMs!  Love them all!!!  Your chocolate BE looks so yummy!  This pic is seriously going to make me cave and get a BE one of these days...! 

Thanks so much for sharing, Megs! And thanks, Vlad, for the pics!  Can I ask though... will u ever add a bbag?  Just curious as I am a bbag lover...! 

Hope Spain was/is wonderful!


----------



## daphodill84

Wow, Megs the collection is so diverse and well chosen!  And Vlad, very impressed with the detailed knowledge of all of them. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Cheryl24

Now that's a SHOWCASE!  Absolutely spectacular!!  LOVE the Prada and the Gucci Navy (or is it black?) & White Tote!!  Thanks for sharing Megs' bags Vlad!!


----------



## deeliciouz

Vlad said:


> The RM Matinee!



 Megs surely does have the best taste in bags!!!


----------



## [coco]

oohhhhh i luuurrrvvvee the lambertson truex clutch (is that a python, nappa combo?) and both the gucci's and of course the colour of the infamous birkin is a-maz-ing...

so nice to finally see photo's of your collection *Megs*. A great range of bags. It must be like walking into a boutique every morning!!

hey *Vlad *- post a pic of your pool too it looks so nice.... heh


----------



## Addy

Fantastic collection Megs and fabulous pics Vlad!


----------



## miss oinky

Lovely collection    Especially the Blue Jean   ​


----------



## Desi

wow Vlad! Again ur a GREAT photographer. I'm impressed you were able to name all these bags! You rock. Its funny, you and Megs remind me of Stacey and Clint from "What not to Wear" I absolutly love it!! 

Megs you're super lucky! You have an awesome bag collection AND a rocking future husband! I wish I could train my man to appreciate my handbags! He doesn't think they are useful for ANYTHING besides piling them all together and rolling around in them like a little puppy! LOL

I' surprised you don't have more RM! 

I love AND want your burgundy paddington and all your Hermes!!


----------



## Megs

desiprinzess718 said:


> wow Vlad! Again ur a GREAT photographer. I'm impressed you were able to name all these bags! You rock. Its funny, you and Megs remind me of Stacey and Clint from "What not to Wear" I absolutly love it!!
> 
> Megs you're super lucky! You have an awesome bag collection AND a rocking future husband! I wish I could train my man to appreciate my handbags! He doesn't think they are useful for ANYTHING besides piling them all together and rolling around in them like a little puppy! LOL
> 
> I' surprised you don't have more RM!
> 
> I love AND want your burgundy paddington and all your Hermes!!



I have a few more that he did not photograph!!!


----------



## Babi

Wow!
Such a fabulous collection!
You chose clean and classic designs, love them all!

Thank you Vlad for taking the time to share with us.


----------



## beautiful stranger

am I the only one who cant see the pics  just red Xs??? it is such a TEASE to be able to read the bag names and brands and all these comments and not be able to see the actual pics!!! someone please fix this quick!! haha ..


----------



## octopus17

I'm logged in but I can't see any photos of Megs lovely bags either!!All I can see are the names of the bags!

I wanna see too!!!!


----------



## kplovesbag

Love your Fendi Spy & Chloe Pad, great photos too!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## OG_Baby

Awesome collection...was that white Speedy a special order?  It is fabulous!


----------



## SWlife

THAT is one well- thought- out collection.
Thanks for sharing. I love it!


----------



## couture2387

wow...great collection!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Very nice--both the collection and the pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## shopdoc

I have never liked anything from LV (sorry, all you LV girls) but I LOVE that watercolor speedy.


----------



## Lainey

What a fabulous, well-rounded collection, Megs!  Your BJ Birkin steals the show though!  It is so gorgeous!  

Yes, resurrect that Spy pic of Vlad!  That pic was too funny!  

Vlad, I want your camera!  You take such awesome pictures!

Congrats on your engagement!!!


----------



## Gingersnaps

That's sucha  well rounded collection! Lovely!!


----------



## gucci fan

Thanks Vlad for sharing!


----------



## LovesIt<33

WOW!! 

I've been waiting to see your collection...It's absolutely amazing!!


----------



## sara999

gorgeous collection!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tracy

thanks for posting, vlad. i've wondered what megs' collection consisted of! awesomness!!


----------



## Roxana

Very nice collection! Especially love the vintage chanel and that runwaychanel, so cute!

And what did I see?!! Is that Birkin still wrapped in it's original paper?!?? Haven't you used it yet since you've gotten it? You should be showing that baby off in Spain!! Spring is calling your Hermes baby to come out and PLAY!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Thanks for posting, I love the diversity of her collection!


----------



## risingsun

Lovely collection.  I'm waiting to see what Vlad did not yet photograph...are they tucked away?


----------



## BrownPaperBag

Beautiful photography and stunning bags! I absolutely love the green Prada!


----------



## ada726

Vlad- thanks for posting! We were all so curious about what Megs had stashed in her closet. What a diverse, GOREGOUS collection...


----------



## brianne1114

Very nice collection, a little bit of everything. =)


----------



## aquarius4u

awesome collection! wish i have that many thanks Vlad for posting Megs collection.


----------



## cocogirl07

You have an amazing collection Megs!!


----------



## wordpast

great collection!


----------



## Melissa71

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Queen_Kitty

Beautiful collection Megs! You surely have a very diverse collection, I am especially loving the Damier and watercolor speedy and your lovely Chanels!


----------



## finickee

Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!! Megs' collection is very diverse and tasteful.


----------



## Zzuliyta

awwww that's sooo sweet of Vlad!!! 
And I cannot wait to see Vlad modeling *all* the bags, that'll be a blast for sure.

Megs you got such a great collection, can't wait to see your new babies from Spain!


----------



## mayajuliana

Vlad, you are such a good photographer!  You show Megs' collection very well!


----------



## Nat

Finally! This was well worth the wait! What an awesome collection you have, Megs! 

:coolpics:


----------



## aa12

I love your collection , no two pieces are the same.
 Vlad you have great photography skills!


----------



## stylefly

That is just such a gorgeous and well-rounded collection! Love the diversity. Also love the hot pool shots.


----------



## starrymaz

Wow, awesome collection, Megs!! You have some amazing, TDF bags!  Thanks for posting, Vlad!


----------



## savvydoc

A little bit of everything! Amazing! thanks for showing these off.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Wow! I love it! Thank you 100x over for posting these!  I have been waiting forever to see this collection!


----------



## GyrlLayney

Such a classy collection, Megs!  Does Vlad take you out often enough for you to rotate and enjoy carrying each and every one of your gorgeous babies?  If not Vlad, then get with the program!


----------



## julietcapulet

I love that Vlad posted this!!!

What a fabulous handbag collection! The photos are absolutely stunning!


----------



## digby723

You have an amazing collection Megs!!


----------



## LV Rawks

Look at all the pretties!!


----------



## shamsi

How on earth did i miss this thread for so long

Megs your collection  is beautiful, and Vlad, I wish I could take pics that look that good (I wanted to pet my screen several times).

:coolpics:

 :tpfrox:


----------



## DiorDeVille

So Gorgeous!!!  I LOVE the Kelly Longue - must have!!!


----------



## ivylouwho

ayla said:


> Megs, I think the most impressive thing here is that your fiance loves you so much



Yea!  ^ Thats what I was thinking! 

And, the bags are fabulous!


----------



## Medusa

Thanks for sharing.. such an awesome collection.. it is to die for..


----------



## mylilsnowy

awesome collections!love all of them


----------



## lark_lulu

What a lovely collection.


----------



## clearstatic

everything is as i imagined! impeccable !!


thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Kare

Fabulous! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## I-shop

Lovely collection, especially the Hermes..


----------



## makeupmama

lovely and very diverse collection. lovin the hermes.


----------



## fashionlover123

seems like there is finally a guy who doesn't mind a girl's bag obssession, and actually enjoy her bag collection 

Love the Hermes


----------



## Megs

GyrlLayney said:


> Such a classy collection, Megs!  Does Vlad take you out often enough for you to rotate and enjoy carrying each and every one of your gorgeous babies?  If not Vlad, then get with the program!



Oh yes!!! He actually will get angry if I don't switch bags! 

Good news is we are moving to a new place in June and I have a HUGE closet that we will set up for all of my bags. It is not my dream closet persay, but it is stunning and will work perfectly for now! That way I can get to all the bags more easily!


----------



## Kellybag

Nice quality pics Vlad! (lovely bags Mags...enjoy them all)


----------



## vicky

Lovely collection, Megs! And beautiful pics, Vlad! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## CYPRUS

Wonderful collection! So colourful!


----------



## Baby Boo

Vlads so sweet of you to post for her!!

as for the bags i LOVE them.. escpaially the heremes clutch and the watercolor speedy!! soo sooo yummmy


----------



## RoseMary

megs has a beautiful collection!


----------



## tiramisu

Awwww, this is such a great thread! Beatutiful collection! And great pics, too! No wonder Vlad is in photography!


----------



## Suzie

Megs has a very well rounded collection in varying colours. Vlad, you are a great photgrapher!


----------



## jfhave

Wow, that watercolor speedy is so beautiful. I had never seen one before. Gorgeous collection too!


----------



## phoebe_0526

WOW...wonderful collection here.

Megs- your (future) husband is a sweetheart.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Beautiful collection Megs! So varied, you have great taste!  I love the chloes, actually all of them, The LV, Gucci.  I could go on and on.........


----------



## .pursefiend.

wow! beautiful collection
and what makes this 100x's better - Vlad posted them. now that's love


----------



## muggles

You are such a doll and what a fantastic collection!! Love the Chloe!


----------



## Leelee

Oh dear god!  I'm speechless in the best possible way.


----------



## Lescoy

Lovely collection - and a couple designers I haven't paid much attention to - having seen them here - I'm off to check them out!! Well done *Vlad *for posting these and *Megs* you have a great collection (and that includes *Vlad*)!


----------



## Bagspy

Hello the King and the Queen of .... Great Collection Megs! Very well rounded collection. Love it that u still keep your first one. Very well deversified with colors and designers. 
Like the idea of some from the past and some from the current collection.You really have the bag that fit every occasion. Just nicely done not over the top kind of collection.Very, very, very interesting! :okay:Keep posting your latest bags. Thanks Vlad for posting it.
Megs, how often do you shop for your new collection?


----------



## LewLew

Lovely collection!  I aspire to have one as nice someday!

Great pics Vlad!  Thanks..........


----------



## LaurieAnn

Megs, has such a gorgeous, subtle, classy, tastefull collection.  All of her bags are just TDF.


----------



## missbanff

I really love the chartreuse Prada  (but they're all gorgeous!)


----------



## LaurieAnn

Megs said:


> Oh yes!!! He actually will get angry if I don't switch bags!
> 
> Good news is we are moving to a new place in June and I have a HUGE closet that we will set up for all of my bags. It is not my dream closet persay, but it is stunning and will work perfectly for now! That way I can get to all the bags more easily!


 
Even if it's not your dream closet I hope that you will consider posting a few pictures.  I need some inspiration from someone whose closet is attainable.


----------



## bluefish

Ah! The collection we've all been waiting to see. Everything is beautiful - great job on the pics, Vlad ... 
Again, congrats to you both. Apparently you are a perfect match.


----------



## slidegirlcass

I almost missed this, I thought it was going to be mentioned in the thread I started questioning it...good thing I decided to see if Vlad has posted anything interesting about the site updates!


----------



## Samia

Megs, awesome collection!
Vlad amazing photos!
I need to show this to my husband...


----------



## Bagspy

Megs' collection is full of character!


----------



## milodrinker

gorgeous collection!


----------



## ranskimmie

Wow Megs. Im so excited to finally see your beautiful collection.  I love the water color speedy and your blue jean birkin.


----------



## ksammon

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great BAGS am Jealous 

LOVE THIS ONE


----------



## angfento

Schmodi said:


> Great bags.
> 
> Vlad, I'm impressed. My boyfriend just calls them "blue bag, ugly bag, etc". He doesn't get it and he surely wouldn't be able to categorize without looking at tags


 

That was exactly what I was thinking!. Vlad did you really know all of those or did Megs help you? because if she didn't I may have to have a talk with my DH!

LOL


----------



## Jahpson

what a coincedence! my first designer bag was also the Coach demi pouch


----------



## shyne1025

is it just me.. I cant see the photos..


----------



## LeeMiller

great collection - glad to finally see it, lol!


----------



## weekender2

awesome collection! use them well Megs!


----------



## LVuittonLover

*I love those Hermes pieces. *


----------



## ellek72

What a great collection!  Lucky girl!!


----------



## wordbox

Megs, you have such a beautiful collection! Very diverse, I love it. Thanks for taking the pictures and posting, Vlad! Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## BagLuver

Am I the only one who can't see the pictures?


----------



## joaggie

Great pics!  I have been browsing the Belen Echandia forum and I think now it is a must have. The chocolate looks really yummy.  What a pick me up for a nasty rainy day!


----------



## Vlad

I changed the domain on the pictures, let me know if you have any troubles viewing them.


----------



## candace117

Megs, the bags are hot but not as hot as you....Vlad, you're ok too I guess


----------



## Pink Rose

Great collection! Great pics! I love how diverse your collection is Megs. And I'm impressed by Vlad actually knowing a lot of the names


----------



## Pursegrrl

<wipes drool from chin>.  Absolutely stunning collection (and photography!)!!


----------



## BagLuver

Vlad said:


> I changed the domain on the pictures, let me know if you have any troubles viewing them.


 
Thanks, Vlad!  I can see them now! 

Wow, Megs, your collection is incredible!


----------



## graceful

Such a gorgeous and stunning collection!  Thanks so much for posting.  Vlad you take great photos!


----------



## shyne1025

oh now i can see them!! great collection!! i started with coach too!


----------



## dusty paws

oh wow, such fabulous beauties!


----------



## ronsdiva

Wow great collection and showcased quite nicely against the pool. Thanks!


----------



## Leelee

Somebody might have already said this, but Vlad, you will *never* be a PHH!  Lucky Megs!


----------



## deeliciouz

am about to re-look and  all over again!

that Kelly Longue is !!


----------



## maria28

what a lovely and diversed collection.  i especially adore the kelly longue


----------



## b00mbaka

This is the collection I've been waiting for... and it was well worth the wait! Lovely bags! 

*Vlad*, how many megapixels is your camera? Everything is so clear!


----------



## Vlad

b00mbaka said:


> This is the collection I've been waiting for... and it was well worth the wait! Lovely bags!
> 
> *Vlad*, how many megapixels is your camera? Everything is so clear!


12.3MP Nikon D300.


----------



## guccidiva

wow, I've been dying to see this! Great baggage


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

Great bags, very classy collection... they're all very sophisticated IMO!


----------



## nicole2730

great pics Vlad, Meg you have some gorgeous bags but wait...
no BALENCIAGA????!!!!
something is missing, or maybe stuck in the back of the closet somewhere


----------



## katybug1986

Wow, awesome collection Megs! I especially love all the RMs. Beautiful photos Vlad! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Regina07

I love the color and diversity of styles!  And, Vlad, you are an amazing photographer! those photos are TDF!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

That collection is intimidating to say the least...


----------



## peace43

You have a beautiful and diverse collection!!!  It's like walking through Neiman's and seeing all of the designer purse boutiques!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## doulosforhim

gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## originallyxelle

3
such a diverse and beautiful collection


----------



## wantmore

That's a lot of work, *Vlad.....*Thanks! *Megs* has a very diverse collection.


----------



## Vlad

In case ya'll wonder how it's done:


----------



## sakara54

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## spoiled_brat

Fabulous purses! Awesome pics!


----------



## Nola

Fabulous collection and great photos!


----------



## gr8heart

What an amazing collection!  It is absolutely fabulous!!!

The pics are wonderful!


----------



## Lola

LOL on your "behind the scenes" shots!  Amazing camera!!  And what a beautiful location.  Love the palm trees and the pool!!


----------



## canadianstudies

What a great collection!


----------



## deeliciouz

Vlad -  so does this mean you have two cameras?


----------



## queenmab

Wow, wow. WOW  just an amazing and diverse collection.  And that Rebecca Minkoff in wine pict is the one they should use for their website!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Stunning collection Megs, and great pics Vlad!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Megs said:


> Thanks all! There are a few more bags hidden that we will post, and I am *hopefully* leaving Spain with another addition!!
> 
> I really did want a well-balanced collection. I pick my pieces carefully, but I think there are a few he missed!


 

Megs Sweetie, you need more *PRADA*!!!


----------



## Vlad

deeliciouz said:


> Vlad -  so does this mean you have two cameras?


:shame:


----------



## teemmmbee

nice purses megs and vlad that is some AWESOME picture taking!! they look so clean and bright! what kind of camera do you guys own?


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Major!


----------



## deeliciouz

Vlad said:


> :shame:



 Oh man! You are hardcore! That's awesome!


----------



## ahertz

Lovely, well-rounded collection Megs! You have almost all of the major color-groups accouted for (although no large, daily black bag...you BRAVE woman!). 

But VLAD...you take amazing pictures. We should all be so lucky to have a photographer like you taking pictures of our goodies.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I love how diverse it is! Beautiful!!


----------



## MichelleD

This is quite an impressive and varied collection of handbags 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lightblue84

Megs Congrats!!! Love Your Collection!!


----------



## japskivt

Beautiful Collection! So diverse!


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

Forget the bags.

It is amazing that Vlad actually dug into Meg's closet to take pictures of her handbags!  

Soulmates indeed.  Congratulations to both of you for finding each other.


----------



## Ozzysmom

Fantastic collection!  My faves are the Hermes (of course) and the watercolor speedy.


----------



## h82bl82

OMG what a beautiful collection. Love the taupe Paddington.


----------



## plumeriarose

WOW! Those are some beautiful bags. I just got my Damier Speedy about a month ago........boy do I have a long way to go  Now that is a great collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## drunky_krol

Each of a kind!! thats like the perfect collection right there..!! Im so Glad 2 see this!!


----------



## lilyhermes

Megs is probably the only bride-to-be who's registered at Hermes, Chloe and Chanel instead of Pottery Barn, Crate & Barrel, and Tiffany's.  

Who needs blenders and dishes anyway when one can live on love and designer handbags!

Lovely collection, and what's best - a future husband who can appreciate it!


----------



## south-of-france

Wow, Megs your bags are stunningly gorgeous and your man is truly fantastic!!!  Congrats sweetie!!!


----------



## shasha17a

All your bags are truly gorgeous!


----------



## missisa07

ayla said:


> Megs, I think the most impressive thing here is that your fiance loves you so much
> 
> The bags are also awesome.


ITA.  How cute of Vlad to take all those loving pictures of her bags!!!  

Stunning and very diverse collection!


----------



## mlinky

Meg is one lucky lady!

Vlad, would you please ship one of your brothers my way?  I'll glady pay extra for insurance.


----------



## lunatwinkle

Amaaazing collection Megs! I wouldn't know how to rotate between the bags each day, I'd probably end up carrying at least 5 bags a day since they're all so beautiful! I can't pick which I love more! 

Vlad, great "Behind the Scenes" pictures. You're so hardcore with your camera, I love it!


----------



## photomj

I think Vlad should "model" the bags for us!!!!


----------



## photomj

Vlad said:


> In case ya'll wonder how it's done:


 
Ahh....D300! Good job! Anytime you want to learn about studio lighting, give me a "shout"!!!


----------



## handbag addict

Very nice collection!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Spielberg1

and what a bag collection

i might come break into your house  

i miss being able to 'search'


----------



## Vlad

photomj said:


> Ahh....D300! Good job! Anytime you want to learn about studio lighting, give me a "shout"!!!


Heck, sooner than later!


----------



## octopus17

Absolutely gorgeous!

I particularly like the Chanel Runway Clutch, the Rebecca Minkoff Wine and Bread Tote (very handy for the summer months!) and the Hermes Kelly Longue!

Fantastic and thanks so much for letting us see them!


----------



## jillybean307

Megs has such a great collection! Nice and diverse! Love it!!


----------



## pazt

beautiful collection megs!


----------



## stp2683

Vlad, you are so sweet to take the time to post Meg's bags!!  No way would my boyfriend do that for me, lol. 

Also, you have such beautiful landscaping!!


----------



## nickkyvintage

you know Megs, if things dont work out with Vlad i could be single!!! sure im female but it could be fun!!! we can share bags together 

(i love you!)

j/k


----------



## emxowm

Amazing collection!  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## chiapet

Vlad, excellent work! Thanks for posting!

I  the Blue Jean Birkin (& all your bags)! gorgeous collection Megs!


----------



## xi_captain

Gorgeous collection Megs! Love your Epi Montaigne in Cassis 

Great photography skills Vlad!


----------



## mrsbaglady

Gorgeous collection and I want to see the rest of the collection. Trust Vlad to take such excellent pictures!


----------



## vernilover

Woooooooo!! I love looking at pics of cameras as much as bags!!  I see Nikon d300 with the mb-d10 grip, 85mm f/1.4? markins m10 ballhead?  RRS L-plate, gitzo carbon fiber tripod!  I'm in love!! 

The bags are beautiful too!


----------



## pond23

What a gorgeous collection of bags! My favorite is definitely the Hermes Birkin!


----------



## Vlad

vernilover said:


> Woooooooo!! I love looking at pics of cameras as much as bags!!  I see Nikon d300 with the mb-d10 grip, 85mm f/1.4? markins m10 ballhead?  RRS L-plate, gitzo carbon fiber tripod!  I'm in love!!
> 
> The bags are beautiful too!



6 out of 6, bingo!


----------



## shewolfy12

Love it!!! I think I love the RM the best though. What a fabulous picture!!!


----------



## he432

awesome collection. A lot of cool and different bags!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the kelly longue.


----------



## MORGANNG

Dear Mr. Vlad:

Gosh, I am usually not at this part of the forum but Ms. Meg's name caught my eyes....

Don't you just LOVE the phrase FUTURE WIFE!!!!!!!!

That is SO SWEET of you to take the time and energy to go through her hobby and blend into yours!!!

Hmm... While you at it, maybe a storyline for each designer?

Just a thought...


----------



## aka*kirara

such a beautiful collection!!~


----------



## dancer31rmb

beautiful collection, but this is not surprising


----------



## kimalee

awesome collection!  of course, my face is the BJ Birkin!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Wow, *Megs*, what an awesome collection! 
I'm in love especially with the first Chanel and the two Hermes !

*Vlad*, thanks for sharing with us and my compliments on the wonderful location.. love the pool, the garden and the palm-trees!


----------



## Traci

What an awesome collection!!!


----------



## redskater

so beautiful!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## baglady77

wow!! what a collection megs! i love love the LT sienna yellow clutch...GORGEOUS!!! the BV is splendid too!


----------



## krisco

I love your collection.  All the pieces are beautiful.


----------



## Selena

Wow!  its about time!!!  Great well rounded and ENVIABLE collection!!!


----------



## Dhalia

Lovely! Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

I can't believe I haven't seen this thread yet! I have always wondered what Megs collection was like and it is even more awesome that I had imagined! Megs, your collection is truly amazing. I love that your collection has such a wide variety of designers, colors, and shapes!


----------



## PhantaBitten

If all those are at home, what did she take while traveling? Hmmm...I can only image! I love it all!


----------



## tulip618

Finally megs' handbag collection is revealed!!! Thanks vlad for these amazing pics!!! love the pool view!!! it must be nice to relax out there. The collection is way too beautiful!!!! want them all!!


----------



## Orchidlady

OMG!!! I feel like I'm in heaven!!! LOVE LOVE Meg's collection especially the LV Watercolor Speedy, the Bottega Veneta Old Petra and the Hermes Blue Jean.


----------



## monsoon88

WOW!  That is an amazing collection...  Mind you, I wouldn't have expected anything less from Megs!


----------



## newbie

great bags! & great pixs!


----------



## ssm

Love, love, love the bags!  Thanks for posting!  I will drool in silence now.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*FINALLY!!!* *It's such a well-rounded collection and I really like the diversity in colors!*


----------



## Plain&Simple

fab collection!!


----------



## Deesie

Megs has an awesome collection!! I LOVE the Chanels!!


----------



## TygerKitty

WOW!  What an amazing collection... so many gorgeous pieces!  Vlad thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Wow, what a fabulous collection!


----------



## abitzberger

Wow!!! What an amazing colection! Thanks for the amazing pictures!


----------



## lv-lover

Beautiful collection, I love how there's a bit of everything.


----------



## jenn4lv

So this is what Meg has in her closet!  Thanks for posting Vlad.


----------



## yesther

Vlad the pics were great! Megs, what a fab collection!


----------



## sunny07

Gorgeous collection!! And such beautiful, sharp pics!  Especially love that vintage chanel and of course those gorgeous Hermes bags!!

Vlad, it's a rare man who not only takes amazing photos of his fiance's bag collection, but knows all their names!! Def. impressed!


----------



## lilpicotin

vlad, you take AMAZING photographs!! 

Megs has such a gorgeous, select collection!! thank you for sharing!!


----------



## FrankieP

I just ADORE this glorious shot of the watercolour by the water!!!


----------



## Angelblake

Great pics and great bags, of course!!


----------



## diorlover




----------



## jellybebe

Amazing collection! Which bags did Megs take with her on vacation?


----------



## Bay

Omg, this is a wonderful collection. A little bit of everything


----------



## NUrseluvsLOUIE

~Ok *Megs*, you got it made!!! Not only your man knows the name of all your bags but posted pics too?? My DH just told me the other day "Honey, why do you need so many bags?"  WHT?  I only have a tiny little collection.  

*Vlad*, thanks for sharing Megs' fabulous collection. You're awesome!~


----------



## LV Craze

Beautiful collection! Vlad you are so sweet!!...maybe I should do one for my partner's collection soemtimes.....haha


----------



## elnrie

WOW!!!!  Vlad you did such a great job showcasing Megs collection. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## slowlyfading

Amazing!!   Thanks Vlad for posting all the pics, its a great collection!


----------



## jasmine415

Nice collection!!Looks fabulous!Love Hermes


----------



## Antonia

*Vlad, thanks for taking the time to show us Megs collection-it's so diverse and it's nice to see she's a fan of many designers here!  Awesome!!!  TPF rocks!! *


----------



## QueenOfDa702

WOW! Great pictures, but those are some AMAZING bags!


----------



## krazylisa

This collection is over the top!!  I Love It!!


----------



## lucretias

the collection is lovely! I love the photos! Especially the whimsically placed bottle of wine in the RM bag. 

A truly diverse collection!


----------



## alfiebach

wow, i dont know what is more wonderful, the bags or the fact that you have taken photo's and have posted them, I NEED A MAN WHO UNDERSTANDS THE BAG THING LOL, my partner cant see why i cant use a carrier bag .


----------



## Jira

Gorgeous bags, gorgeous pictures!! I love your well-rounded collection!! But wait... no Balenciagas?  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Love, love, love your collection Megs. It's so beautiful and diverse


----------



## Kimmi

Megs you have great taste in bags!!  Btw that first chanel is tdf, so pretty!


----------



## Vlad

lucretias said:


> the collection is lovely! I love the photos! Especially the whimsically placed bottle of wine in the RM bag.
> 
> A truly diverse collection!


I wish I had a baguette handy at the time of the shoot but was too lazy to go buy one.


----------



## Kare

Beautiful!! Thanks, Vlad!


----------



## zuzu maxx

Not only are Meg's Bags awesome, but I love the variety! So while Megs was out and about Vlad built an Hermes and posted Meg's bags...I bet he will try his hand at baking a souffle before Megs returns from Spain !

She's a lucky gal .


----------



## silverbuddha

FrankieP said:


> I just ADORE this glorious shot of the watercolour by the water!!!


 
I absolutely agree! The LV Watercolor Speedy by the pool should be in a magazine! This photo is TDF!! 

And also, who can resist the GORGEOUS 30cm Blue Jean Birkin?!?! Perfect!


----------



## Vlad

zuzu maxx said:


> She's a lucky gal .



She totally is! Heh...


----------



## ChiChi143

Wow, Gorgeous collection Megs 
Vlad - Great pictures


----------



## SassySocialite

(((((((DROOLS))))))))))  I love that collection!  Lucky girl that Megs!


----------



## Star15Rin

Love the whole collection and Vlad, you are great for posting it!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

GORGEOUS!  I love diverse collections and no brand discrimination.


----------



## jjyounger

Beautiful, diverse collection, fabulous photography!  Lucky Megs, she owns incredible bags and is marrying a man who gets it!!


----------



## koala09

Geogeous collestions!!.nice location..I love your Chloe and Fendi spy bag.They are my favourite.Wow!!!..Must have!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

WOW, LOVE the collection! Love that LV especially!


----------



## jenniletv

Beautiful bags!!!


----------



## RedDuchess

Beautiful collection she is lucky to have a man who understands and loves bags too,...but then I think to myself that would make it soooo much harder to pretend "Oh honey, that's old", or "oh, honey it didn't cost that much", cause Vlad can recite the season it was released and the price!!!!!


----------



## juniperbee

I wish my man understood the addiction!  I try not to share it with him and buy them in secret, but it's like he _knows. _He notices them now and gives me the "Gee, hon, that's a nice bag"....(not that he ever noticed in the early years!)


----------



## Megs

RedDuchess said:


> Beautiful collection she is lucky to have a man who understands and loves bags too,...but then I think to myself that would make it soooo much harder to pretend "Oh honey, that's old", or "oh, honey it didn't cost that much", cause Vlad can recite the season it was released and the price!!!!!



I know!!! I will NEVER be able to get away with it. So I always have to tell him what I am up to. 

When I was just in Spain I really wanted this one bag, but the exchange rate made it quite pricey- he gave me a big no and told me that he just photographed my bags and I have plenty


----------



## noon

Great, great collection Megs! Love all the different colors. It makes such a lovely combination together. You are afterall the Purse Queen! Thanks Vlad for sharing.


----------



## chilly143

what a beautiful collection.  those bags are to die for.


----------



## Laurie8504

Megs: What a fun collection!  I love how you have pieces from many different designers.  I do hope that you post pics of your closet once you get it all set up so we can drool over it...you know tpfers are such a snoopy bunch! lol


----------



## Polaremil

*Megs*, I love the diversity of your collection, your personal style shines through. Thank you *Vlad* for great pics and posting.


----------



## bluefish

Megs said:


> I know!!! I will NEVER be able to get away with it. So I always have to tell him what I am up to.
> 
> When I was just in Spain I really wanted this one bag, but the exchange rate made it quite pricey- he gave me a big no and told me that he just photographed my bags and I have plenty


 
This is TOO cute ... but in a frustrating sort of way for you, *megs*.


----------



## baglady2006

Goodness, so many gorgeous bags!!! I so love the blue jean Birkin  
amazing photography, Megs truly is the  oh handbags!! thanks so much I've enjoyed visiting your thread     :tpfrox:


----------



## QTbebe

its about time we see THE collection!! its amazing and so colourful! and thsoe pictures are beautiful!!! love that chloe paddington!!!


----------



## GUNG

I dont know if anyone asked this...but Vlad, what is your favorite bag of Megs'?


----------



## ptsall

Do you offer hourly tours?  I can be there in a half hour! Gorgeous collection!


----------



## ptsall

Megs said:


> I know!!! I will NEVER be able to get away with it. So I always have to tell him what I am up to.
> 
> When I was just in Spain I really wanted this one bag, but the exchange rate made it quite pricey- he gave me a big no and told me that he just photographed my bags and I have plenty


 
Hmph.  And it's tough to bat your eyelashes at him over the phone, isn't it?  That used to work with Paul, but after 21 yrs of wedded bliss, he's gotten a little more resistant to it.  Or maybe it's because my "needs" are at a substantially different price point these days.


----------



## Bubach

Impressive! 
Both the collection itself and the quality of the photos!


----------



## Coach Superfan

Love the diverse collection and the time Vlad spent to showcase them! The great thing about co-owning tPF is your hubby will always understand a woman's desire for beautiful bags!


----------



## Kelly H

I love the way you mix and match different designers and brands! You really seem to have a bag for every ocassion and outfit, congrats!


----------



## krazy4bags

Amazing collection! I'm definitely in love w/the Chloe burgundy paddington!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Wow!!! I am loving that chartreuse Prada and that gorgeous watercolor speedy!!! Holy cow. You are truly a purse lover!!!!


----------



## Lynpink

So sweet of you to share her stunning collection!!


----------



## ladyeeboutique

ohhh Gorgy collection Megs.


----------



## sarah1029

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Lululovebags

i love the watercolor speedy!!


----------



## chinkee21

Great bags, Megs!! And great photography, Vlad!! I just love the diversity in your collection!!


----------



## clearstatic

Florence in grey Croc/Python/Lizard



WHOA!!! NOW I REALLY SEE WHY VLAD DIDNT LET YOU LEAVE WITHOUT IT!!!

ITS TDF!!! i have to see it IRL!


----------



## Bride2B

What a diverse, well thought out collection!
Simply stunning!
Congrats on the engagement, btw! have you set a date?


----------



## Crown Jewels

omg beautiful bags!!!

great pics also!!

thx!!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

What a gorgeous collection and such amazing pics!!


----------



## burberryprncess

Wow such beautiful diverse collection!


----------



## oceancitygirl

Wow, You have such a wonderful collection. I love the way you photograph your handbags It really brings out the colours!


----------



## CTgrl414

Megs, your collection is so well-rounded. It's fabulous! And Vlad, you are the best photographer! Are you available for hire?


----------



## pinkboudoir

WOW, awesome collection & gorgeous pictures!!!


----------



## fashionispoison

*vlad *your pictures are so clear!!! *megs* has an awesome collection


----------



## sweet_pees

i love that Vlad knows all the names and colors and even photographs them for you!


----------



## luxlover

the bread and wine bag is adorable... haha though I must say my favorite bag is obviously the blue jean birkin. the kelly longue is also really cute =)


----------



## icon

I cant believe this ...marvelous collection!!!!


----------



## icon

I must tell also that the watercolor LV is the best...Love it!!!


----------



## Booga1003

gorgeous pictures. btw you , lvmode and vernilover we need to step it  up with the pics you guys make me look bad. Great collection.


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## chag

A beautiful collection for a beautiful young lady  wear them well Megs!!


----------



## bextasy

wow very nice! love the bv's


----------



## CleoCouture

Finally we get to see Meg's breath taking collection!  Not only are the bags phenominal, but the photography and presention is amazing!  Great job, Vlad!  Arent you the greatest!

Although I'm not a fan of LV, I totally dig the Watercolor Speedy!  And the Pink BV is too cute!  I remember the grey LT from another thread.... and it's still simply fabulous (even tho I cant do reptile)!

Thanks so much for posting!  Truely a fantastic collection!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow all that i imagined and even better!!
such a nice collection with such diversity!!!


----------



## alouette

THat's quite the collection!  Thx for the great pics and the blue jean color on the Birkin is TDF!


----------



## angelstacie04

O my goodness! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Charmed05

Beautiful Collection! Thanks for posting!!!

I'm curious also, as to what she brought on vacation?


----------



## can008

Thank you for the post. Great pictures of lovely bags. The collection is so diverse and beautiful. I especially adore the LV watercolor speedy and the Hermes Kelly. ^_^


----------



## Milena

Such a beautiful, elegant collection with great photography & setting to highlight the loveliness ~


----------



## leothelnss

Watercolor speedy is hot! And nice pool...


----------



## imashopaholic

Vlad do you have a twin? And if so, how soon can he make his way to Australia? :shame:


----------



## Japster

Gorgeous!


----------



## *jazzybelle*

Absolutely amazing.  Wonderful job, Vlad!


----------



## Mrs Lovebags

_Come to Mama my darlings!  What a collection!  Excuse me while I wipe the drool of the keyboard...._


----------



## abilicious

Vlad said:


> I *wish I had a baguette handy at the time* of the shoot but was too lazy to go buy one.


 
I just can't let this one slide.. *Vlad -* This is too funny!!!   That would have been Perfect!


----------



## abilicious

Thank you *Vlad* for the Uber :coolpics:. So great, love the quality! (Yay for the camera too!) It's amzing how you love what *Megs* loves too! Perfect for a lifetime together!! 

*Megs*, lovely collection! It's great to finally see them. Can't wait for the "hidden stash!"


----------



## candypants1100

such a beautiful collection


----------



## suzie w

thx for the post!  i lvoe the diversity!  master to none---


----------



## dcblam

Plain_Jane_Too said:


> Forget the bags.
> 
> It is amazing that Vlad actually dug into Meg's closet to take pictures of her handbags!
> 
> Soulmates indeed. Congratulations to both of you for finding each other.


 

Indeed - you've said it so eloquently Plain_Jane_Too......lovely that you have eachother


----------



## tresjoliex

Lovely collection and what a beautiful pool/landscape.


----------



## 5thelement

Yum! Love the Chloes and the LV Watercolor Speedy! Very nice collection. Thanks for taking the time to photograph and post them Vlad!


----------



## winshop

thanks for sharing meg's collection! very impressive and diverse!!


----------



## pinkbags

i thought it funny that Vlad did this while meg was gone... must have had some extra time on your hands... heehee
thanx for sharing it's a fabulous collection! loved looking at it!


----------



## bravorodrig

Wowee!!!!  My fave is the Aquarelle!!!    

:coolpics: Vlad!!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

I'm drooling - but just a little bit........

Thanks Vlad!


----------



## ll2014

nice collection...


----------



## amythest

Thanks for sharing Meg's wonderful diverse collection. They are all so *beautiful*. 
When does she have the time to change bags or decide which bag to use.


----------



## Jzlyn

Beautiful collection Meg! And great photos Vlad. 
My favourite has got to be the Kelly Longue. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Megs said:


> I know!!! I will NEVER be able to get away with it. So I always have to tell him what I am up to.
> 
> When I was just in Spain I really wanted this one bag, but the exchange rate made it quite pricey- *he gave me a big no* and told me that he just photographed my bags *and I have plenty*


 
I thought this was SUPER CUTE!!!


----------



## fendigal

What a great, well rounded collection!  However, I could not expect anything less from Meg!


----------



## slip

My husband is a photofanatic too, with his NikonD40, various lenses and a good tripod and all he takes are scenery pictures. I've kept telling him it's pointless to take those pictures when he already has very good subjects like his active kids and my stuff to shoot at and where we can keep as a memory. If only he's that diligent and innovative enough like Vlad to dig through my closet and take out all my bags and shoot them like Vlad does.

I'm so envious of Megs....her bag collection and of course a loving and sensitive husband.


----------



## melindsey

Can anyone tell me what season that LT yellow clutch is from? I am in LOVE and MUST have one!! If anyone can help, please let me know.

Meg - fabulous collection and Vlad - your pictures are stunning!


----------



## doozer

Meg,
I'm in awe!!  I want to be Meg when I grow up.


----------



## BabyK

What a wonderful collection Megs!  But do you know what will make even MORE wonderful??  A Bal bag !


----------



## poohgirl

Very pretty bags and love the nice background and colours of the pictures. You sure made the bags look more tempting.


----------



## imashopaholic

WOW!!!! Absolutely breathtakingly beautiful collection!!


----------



## alec_mcbeal

I love the gucci horsebit hobo...I want to get one of it too


----------



## Phédre

Wow


----------



## Phédre

Wow, stunning collection and fabulous pictures! My favorites are the taupe Chloe, the green Prada and offcourse your gorgeous BJ Birkin!


----------



## joanniii

Woweee! 
I love love love soo many things! 
OMG seeing so many lovely TPF'ers Hermes goodies have gotten me curious about the brand...... ush:
This is not good.. LOL!!


----------



## chloehandbags

A lovely, well rounded collection and very well photographed!


----------



## cchan83

Wow....beautiful collections!


----------



## Rain12

Great collection!


----------



## Pudoodles

That horsebit hobo made my mouth water.....WOW....what an eclectic collection....Interestingly, I wouldn't be able to tie you to a specific style or look....you have a very four-cornered collection - a bit of everything...just BREATHTAKING..
Pudoodles


----------



## imashopaholic

The LV Watercolour Speedy relaxing by the pool is stunning.


----------



## piperlu

My fav is the Kelly Longue.  Love it!


----------



## dierregi

Great photos and great collection.  I think that's the way to go when you start collecting seriously.  As diversified as possible, as far as brands and colors are concerned.


----------



## LuvKitty

Great photos!!


----------



## DallasSocialite

So stunning! I am so jealous of the watercolour speedy, it's TDF!


----------



## Elle Candy

Meg, you have fabulous collection.


----------



## anilumagloire

It is exactly like I imagined it. Great pieces, such great taste.
Just beautiful, Megs!!


----------



## chipoman81

Beautiful bags and such clear, nice photographs of them.


----------



## LeMonde

Gorgeous Pictures Vlad of Beautiful Collection Megs!

BJ Birkin is such a timeless classic... and Kelly Longue is so elegant!

But... isn't there another baby in the family? I'm sure she'd like to be included... :shame:


----------



## MonkeyGirl

omg that is an amazing collection!


----------



## the_lvlady

Great collection Megs! I  your BJ Birkin! 

Amazing pics Vlad!


----------



## Elle Candy

So beautiful!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

Vlad said:


> Paddington Tote in Taupe (sans lock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paddington in Burgundy



I love them, what camara did you use to shot this lovely pictures


----------



## Tarantino

Loving this bag - has this been worn much?  It has a lovely patina to it...
T


Vlad said:


> *Belen Echandia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Me in Chocolate


----------



## raspberry_2008

Love the collection especially the white Kelly Longue. Beautifully shot, she's so lucky to have such a nice guy.


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

uhi, that is a nice collection )


----------



## scarcici

Incredible collection ! I can´t believe it . Love it .


----------



## sheanabelle

Great photography!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I keep looking at the paddington thinking what a great everyday bag that would be


----------



## aquablueness

Love your collection Megs!!! We have the same first designer purse too. I love my Coach baby!!!


----------



## MrsLinas

*Beautiful collection!*


----------



## Geminiz06

I absolutely love the collection Megs Congrats....
Now back to business- where's the rest Missy


----------



## MomInStyle

Oh my goodness!  Wow!  Great Showcase.


----------



## shopgirl88

Wow Your collection is fantastic!


----------



## ateebi

Megs, I totally miss purseblog with you and vlad and your personal stories. I really do adore your style and sense of the bags that you post, either good or bad, I can totally relate. Plus we have no idea about your purchases now or about what you are yearning for


----------



## Megs

ateebi said:


> Megs, I totally miss purseblog with you and vlad and your personal stories. I really do adore your style and sense of the bags that you post, either good or bad, I can totally relate. Plus we have no idea about your purchases now or about what you are yearning for



Do you mean my entries on Purse Blog or on the forum? We have been SUPER busy, but we are around much more now- and hopefully can bring back more of what you like


----------



## must1uvhandbags

beautiful collection and such a great fiance for posting!


----------



## tahitiennes

loveee your collection


----------



## KellyBerry

wowwwww....stunninggggg collectionns


----------



## FlyDiva

NICE!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mariah9999

Megs, your collection is fabulous!  I love how diverse and well-rounded it is!  I also adore how sweet it is that Vlad took all of those lovely pictures of your collection for you.  Vlad, you are very talented with photography.  I think it definitely shows how perfect you are for each other.  Thanks so much for showcasing your wonderful collection with us!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Hurrah - what a beautiful collection.  Very diverse in design and colour, a bag for every occasion.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Awesome collection! I love them all!


----------



## fcukwar

Watercolor Speedy 35


I just fell in love


----------



## MulberryGirl85

They're pretty dreamy! I love them all!!


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

You have quite a beautiful collection, I especially love that first Chloe. Vlad mentioned you have some more he didn't photograph, so when are we going to see the rest of the collection? 

Thanks for sharing, I should do that too someday.


----------



## Nikkeipursefan

Like others, I really appreciated the diversity and beautiful colours!


----------



## SisiEko

Faaaaaaaaabuuuuuuulous Collection Megs! And Great pics Vlad!


----------



## dollfie-lover

God, your collection is just TDF. It took me some time to look through all the photos and I'm amazed. i especially love your Hermes


----------



## kirkcaldy

what a great mix of bags,wonderfull


----------



## Ilgin

great great great collection 
ULTRA GREAT


----------



## aquablueness

I think i might have commented on this already but, heeyyyy we've got the _*same*_ 'first' designer bag. I love coming back to this thread and looking at your collection again. I'm sure i'll be back


----------



## SoxFan777

I love the hermes... i've seen that color in person and it's absolutely beautiful... CONGRATS.


----------



## jenny70

Your birkin is completely  worthy!

WOW!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

wow, where did megs find you vlad? i wish i'd have a DH that photographs my purses for me and actively supports my posting habbits (not even speaking of opening a whole forum for me LoL) you guys are awesome!!!

I love the LV watercolor bag, it's one of my secret favorites with LV, even tho i don't own one yet. You have a pool, I m jealous!!! All the lovely purses get to enjoy the lovely sunshine and water while being photographed


----------



## cat ears

luv the blue birks x


----------



## poppincourt

WOW, What an impressive, diverse collection!!!!
Great photography skills Vlad!


----------



## taiwanesefoo

lol... i think i still have my beginners coach tucked away somewhere...

awesome collection!!!


----------



## ahleah712

Awesome collection....Thanks for sharing


----------



## missydarla

fabulous collection!


----------



## lovesbmw

Great collection, and great husband to take pictures for her.


----------



## gappgirl18

Oh Miss Megs, your collection is oh so fab - I am probably drooling all over the keyboard looking at the LV Watercolor Speedy and the Morning After bag......lol
Oh Vlad, there are some guys out there like you that do take pride in what their wife carries, my husband is very good with my purses.....he makes sure there is always an extra chair if I dont have my purse hook, he puts them away in the closet for me, puts them in dustbags for me, etc......Your pictures are PHENOMENAL!!!!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Yes that WC Speedy is a beauty... I love the one that you can carry bread and wine... I would carry that one on a daily basis.  LOL


----------



## Odebdo

Ok...I want the LV WC Speedy...and my DH would want the D300! LOL!


----------



## redored

Oh my god! What a cuties! I absoluty adore her collection!


----------



## Lady Moe

*Wonderful* collection. The Watercolor speedy is definitely a hit.  SUPER camera.


----------



## handbag addict

Fabulous collection!!! Many congratulations!!! A truly well rounded collection!


----------



## n2chanel

Oh Megs, What a great collection!!!!  I love your blue jean birkin!!!


----------



## WillaMargaret

Incredible collection....the envy of ....most of us


----------



## kathyrose

I think it's the white Kelly that you have with you on your wedding right? I remember the pictures. They're so pretty just like your whole collection!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Beautiful Collection! Wow!


----------



## devoted7

I love your Hermes!!! it's beyond gorgeous!!


----------



## cuteangel7777

*Meg~* U have such a wonderful collection! it is true every piece is very well picked and u got a great husband who would take pictures of your collection! i tried to get my DF to take picture of mine and he got tired after the second bag and said a big NO!! i am sorry i asked u for a thread on FB without searching for this thread!!

*Vlad~  *u are such a sweet man!! Meg is super lucky!! but a year had gone by and we need new updates!!


----------



## kdo

Beautiful Collection, *Megs*!!!  

*Vlad*, thanks for the wonderful pictures!


----------



## birkinbag

wow, what a great collection w/ so many styles and classic pieces.


----------



## baglover1973

wow megs! gorgeous collection!


----------



## newbee81

Beautiful collection! I was just thinking to myself when Meg would post pics of her collection. I should have done a search!


----------



## ohgirlll

How thoughtful of you Vlad! Sweeeeet collection Meg.


----------



## VintageChic

Love your collection, and especially love your pictures! they are so clear and pretty!!!!


----------



## rghstyle

Lovely, the bags and the photos! Thanks for sharing! So when are you guys going to show us your new closet you talked about earlier in the post?! Don't mean to be snoopy, but my DH and I just bought a new home and I am trying to plan out my closet and would love to get some ideas


----------



## Bay

Group shot please


----------

